# Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter



## Marcellus5000 (13. Februar 2010)

*Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*

Es gibt diese Y-Adapter für 4 Pol zum Anschluss von PWM Lüftern

In dem Link zu dem Y-Adapter steht:
Das PWM- und Tachosignal wird lediglich an den ersten Lüfter weitergegeben

Also Tacho währe ja vollkommen OK (bei 2 baugleichen Lüftern) aber wenn auch das PWM Signal nur an einen Lüfter geht, nutzt doch der ganze Adapter nix
Haben die sich verschrieben oder ist das echt so?

Benutzt jemand das Teil? 

Gruß und Dank


----------



## darkycold (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*

Hi,..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man sich das "DING" mal genau anschaut ist das eigentlich Murks!
Die Anschlüse sind zwar für 2 PWM Lüfter, aber der Anschluss aufs Mainboard ist ein normaler *3PIN*.

Also wird auch kein PWM Signal übertragen, da es nicht möglich ist mit 3 Pin.
Somit werden die Lüfter, wenn überhaupt über volt geregelt, und da sind PWM Lüfter nicht so gut, wie man immer mal wieder lesen kann.

Das Kabel ist halt nur dafür da, um 2 PWM Lüfter an einem 3Pin zu betreiben.

Was anderes kann ich mir auf Grund der Abb. nicht vorstellen.

Was natürlich auch total irreführend ist, dass es heißt, einen PWM der beiden zu steuern. Wenn, dann würde auch nur einer Regelbar sein, und der andere nicht, da das PWM Signal nicht so stark ist, als das man es einfach "spalten" könnte. Deshalb gibts ja die AC 12025 pwm mit *Patented PST (PWM Sharing Technology) *Dort wird das Signal verstärkt. Also y-Kabel = Schrott für diesen Zweck!*

MfG darkycold

*


----------



## Marcellus5000 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*

hmm meinst du nicht das das lange kabel der besagte 3 pin anschluss ist? das kurze sieht mir eher nach 4 pin aus

http://www.mts-shop.eu/images/products_images/icecat_image.php?model=xp-cab.pwm%23IN

wenn nicht kaufe ich das hier 

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/971677/AKASA-LUeFTERADAPTER-4-PIN4-PIN-MOLEX/SHOP_AREA_17130

Dieser soll funktonieren ( Signal scheint also zu reichen habe ne PM von einem der den benutzt) 

Bei meiner Grafikkarte wird es übrigens auch geteilt (könnte aber auch demensprechend stärker designt sein):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/66836-gtx-260-120mm-pwm-luefter-mod.html


----------



## RaptorX (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*

Hi,

nein du hast siehst das bild falsch.

Man hat bei dem kabel 4 anschlüsse:

2x 4pin pwm weiblich
1x 4pin männlich 
1x 3pin männlich

Ich hab das kabel selber und es ist super für CPU kühler die 2x120mm lüfter haben sowie mein Mega Shadow.

Die 2 weiblichen 4Pin anschlüsse sind da um deine lüfter anzuschließen, der 4Pin männliche kommt dann aufs Mainboard beim Cpu Fan anschluss und der 3Pin männliche kommt auf irgendein Mobo Fan anschluss.
Undzwar ist der 3Pin männliche anschluss dafür da das genug saft zur verfügung steht. 

Edit: Es laufen beide lüfter mit derselben geschwindigkeit undzwar mit PWM geschwindigkeit

mfg


----------



## darkycold (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*

Ist dann der hintere Anschluss der 4Pin???
Der nach vorne zeigt ist ja klaro nen 3pin


----------



## RaptorX (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*

ja

mfg


----------



## Marcellus5000 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*



RaptorX schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein du hast siehst das bild falsch.
> 
> ...



 thx. Nochmal nachgefragt (auch wenns evtl. trivial ist): Es werden beide Lüfter geregelt?


----------



## RaptorX (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*

Hi,

ja beide lüfter laufen auf identischen drehzahlen undzwar auf der pwm drehzahl.

mfg


----------



## RaptorX (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*

Hi,

ja beide lüfter laufen auf identischen drehzahlen undzwar auf der pwm drehzahl.

Edit: Man kann beide lüfter aber nicht unterschiedlich regeln oder beide drehzahlen einzeln auslesen. 

mfg


----------



## Marcellus5000 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter*

 thx


----------

